# Choosing right PSU



## justdlnow (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi everyone. I'm going to update my PC with a new PSU and graphics card.
New graphics will be GTX 550 ti Gigabyte and a OCZ ModX but i don't know how much power would need.

Other components are:

1 drive 250 GB SATA
Dual-core Athlon x64 5000+
2 SDDR2 RAM of 2 GB
1 standard FAN (12 v)

Considering above, witch wattage would be recommended?

Regards.


----------



## d3p (Mar 8, 2012)

Read this threads first.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/104472-basic-guide-right-power-supply.html

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...89-power-supply-blacklist-thread-newbies.html


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 8, 2012)

Seasonic S12II 520
this one comes to my mind.
very good, and will support your rig for years to come


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 8, 2012)

At which res do u game? coz ur gpu is suppose to bottleneck with ur cpu.
and any 400-450wt psu can feed that card.
u can look for this...

Flipkart: Corsair CMPSU-430CXV2UK 430 Watts PSU: Psu

but if u wanna do OC cpu+gpu, then look for this..

Flipkart: Corsair CMPSU-500CXV2UK 500 Watts PSU: Psu


----------



## RiGOD (Mar 8, 2012)

IMO you should seriously rethink about going for the 550Ti. There are much better cards in that price range I guess.

Recommended PSU's
FSP SAGA II 500 500W Power Supply Price - Buy FSP SAGA II 500 500W Power Supply Price in India, Best Prices n Review
Flipkart: Seasonic S12II-430 430 Watts PSU: Psu
Flipkart: Seasonic S12II-520 520 Watts PSU: Psu

The'll be enough even if you opt for a better card,do mild OC'ing, upgrade you HDD, RAM etc.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 8, 2012)

justdlnow said:


> Hi everyone. I'm going to update my PC with a new PSU and graphics card.
> New graphics will be GTX 550 ti Gigabyte and a OCZ ModX but i don't know how much power would need.



GTX550Ti is one bad chip. power hungry yet can't deliver. you may go for HD6850 for 8.4-8.6k else get HD6770 (or HD7750). in any case you'll need Corsair CX430W at the lowest but if you can get Seasonic S12II 520W or Seasonic S12II 430W if 520 is out of budget.


----------



## koolent (Mar 8, 2012)

Bro, I would always like to suggest you a Corsair, So, get a Corsair VX 450, you will never need more than that... Even it will leave a suitable margin for a bit of overclocking..

The reason for it is that it has got better support than SeaSonic and is a way more trusted brand.. So, get the corsair..

I will suggest that you go for AMD instead of a nVidia GTX 550 ti and AMD will give you more value, if you need seggestion on that,  just post in this thread, no need to create a new one..


----------



## justdlnow (Mar 9, 2012)

Tanks you guys for answering but, i see alot of claims about this card, why?..

In my country i buy it for like 100 bucks , and isn't a low rate card , maybe like medium to high card.

As well i aim to gameplay, same time keeping eye on budged, i think is best choose i can do this moment...

And best part , that this card from giga i want buy is overclocked already (stock 900 to 970 MHz)

For the PSU , that Corsair VX won't appear in my possible list, so i think the right choose would be OCZ but like 500W to be safe.


Let me know if i judge wrong...


Regards, justdlnow.


----------



## topgear (Mar 9, 2012)

OCZ ModX Stream Pro 500 W is a great PSU and enough to power your rig with the gpu


----------



## koolent (Mar 9, 2012)

Hmm.. Ok if you are getting your GFX Card overclocked then there are two options for you :

1. OCZ ModX Stream Pro 500 W

and

2. Corsair GS 500

BOTH ARE GOOD..

BTW You can go for OCZ ModX Stream Pro 500w for a OCed power hungry GFX Card, better choice, Go wid it..


----------



## justdlnow (Mar 9, 2012)

koolent said:


> Hmm.. Ok if you want your GFX Card to be overclocked then there are two options for you



As sad, it comes already oc 

So what is good remains good, OCZ of 500w will be my choose 


Tanks you guys for clearing my mind , was really helpfull


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 9, 2012)

u r welcome ..  we r always happy to help.


----------



## prateek007391 (Mar 14, 2012)

Here is what I got. I just ordered Corsair VS450 PSU. 
Right now everything is working fine.
Need Review Plzz

Here is link to photos-
*plus.google.com/u/0/104551158984100568071/posts/7vs6xT5NVJP


----------



## topgear (Mar 15, 2012)

^^ continue here 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/151239-corsair-vs-450-a.html


----------

